# 2013 Traditional Shoots and Gatherings



## dutchman (Dec 6, 2012)

Dates subject to change here due to needed corrections.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

November 29-December 1, 2013
TBG Central Zone Hunt
Eufaula NWR

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

2013 Past Events

January 1, 2013
Annual New Years Day; Snow, Sleet, Rain, Shine,
or Cold as a Wedge Shoot and Celebration!
YOF, Primitive & Traditional Archery
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

January 6, 2013
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post 2 for Information and Directions
Hosts: Gene Bramblett and Donnie Kinnard
http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

January 2013
Chickasawhatchee Winter Rendezvous 
see post __ for Information and Directions
thread:

January 12, 2013
South Ga Traditional and Primitive 3D Shoot
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

January 20, 2013
YOF, Primitive & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

January 20, 2013
Traditional Archery in Laurens County - aka TRAILS
Monthly Shoot
Dexter, GA
The club is located approximately 1/4 mile north of Hwy. 338 on Dublin-Eastman Road in Dexter, GA.

January 26, 2013
TBOF (Traditional Bowhunters of Florida)
Charity Shoot
Silver Springs, Fl
Gregg Dudley
www.tbof.org

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

February 3, 2013
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #2 for Information and Directions
Hosts: Jeff Hampton and Tomi Varnell
http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

February 9, 2013
South Ga Traditional and Primitive 3D Shoot
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

February 16, 2013
Traditional Bowhunters of Ga, (TBG)
Central Zone Shoot
Culledon, Ga
directions & info: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=735216
Danny Beckwith Coordinator

February 17, 2013
YOF, Primitive & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

February 17, 2013
TRAILS monthly shoot
Dexter, GA
The club is located approximately 1/4 mile north of Hwy. 338 on Dublin-Eastman Road in Dexter, GA.

February 22-24, 2013
Compton's Bowhunters & Pre Spring Arrow Fling
Tannehill State Park, Al
Hosted by Allsouth Archery Association & Compton Traditional Bowhunters.
Terry Harris
archertw@bellsouth.net
205-822-3563

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

March 1-3, 2013
TBOF (Traditional Bowhunters of Florida)
State Championship Shoot
Silver Springs, Fl
Gregg Dudley
www.tbof.org

March 2, 2013
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) Banquet
Ryans
Dawsonville, GA
See this thread for more information: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=734631

March 3, 2013
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #2 for Information and Directions
Hosts: Roger Boykin and Charlie Mitchell
http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

March 9, 2013
South Ga Traditional and Primitive 3D Shoot
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

March 9-10
ASTB Spring Rendezvous
Brierfield Ironworks
Brierfield, AL

March 9-10
1st Annual Georgia-Lina Traditional Championship
Qualifying Dates - casual registration $ 15 entry
Trenton, SC at Aiken Archery Club

March 16-17, 2013
Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia, (TBG), 
State Shoot
The Rock Ranch, The Rock, GA
Coordinator: Ken Purdy, TBG President

March 17, 2013
YOF, Primitive & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

March 17, 2013
TRAILS Monthly Shoot
Dexter, GA
The club is located approximately 1/4 mile north of Hwy. 338 on Dublin-Eastman Road in Dexter, GA.

March 23-24
1st Annual Georgia-Lina Traditional Championship
Qualifying Dates - casual registration $ 15 entry
Trenton, SC at Aiken Archery Club

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

April 7, 2013
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #2 for Information and Directions
Hosts: Dave Bureau & Richard Belcher
http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

April 13, 2013
South Ga Traditional and Primitive 3D Shoot
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

April 19-20
North Carolina Traditional Archery Rendezvous – NCTAR
Maiden, NC

April 20
1st Annual Georgia-Lina Traditional Championship
Championship - 9am shotgun start $15 entry
Trenton, SC at Aiken Archery Club
NOTE: You must win your way into this shoot by placing in one of the qualifiers in March.

April 21, 2013
YOF, Primitive & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

April 21, 2013
TRAILS Monthly Shoot
Dexter, GA
The club is located approximately 1/4 mile north of Hwy. 338 on Dublin-Eastman Road in Dexter, GA.

April 27-28, 2013
ASTB Spring Rendezvous
Children's Hospital Benefit 3-D Tournament
Tannehill State Park

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

May 3-5, 2013
2013 Chickasawhatchee Spring Hog/Turkey hunt

May 3-5, 2013
Twin Oaks Bowhunters
16th annual Tennessee Classic
1079 Ashley Rd. 
Chapmansboro,TN 37035 
41 Targets--Entry Fee $20.00

May 5, 2013
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #2 for Information and Directions
Hosts: Dennis Rice & Chris Horsman
http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

May 11, 2013
South Ga Traditional and Primitive 3D Shoot & Black Powder Day
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

May 18, 2013
TBG Northern Zone Shoot
Ranger, GA

May 19, 2013
YOF, Primitive & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

May 19, 2013
TRAILS Monthly Shoot
Dexter, GA
The club is located approximately 1/4 mile north of Hwy. 338 on Dublin-Eastman Road in Dexter, GA.

The 9th Annual Howard Hill Classic
May 30th, 31st & June 1st, 2nd, 2013
Tannehill Historical State Park ~ McCalla, AL
Contact Info:
Terry Harris
archertw@bellsouth.net


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

June 1-2, 2013 - TWO DAY SHOOT
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #2 for Information and Directions
Hosts: Roger Boykin, Gene Bramblett
http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

June 8, 2013
South Ga Traditional and Primitive Club - Annual Fund Raising shoot and raffle
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

June 16, 2013
TRAILS Monthly Shoot
Dexter, GA
The club is located approximately 1/4 mile north of Hwy. 338 on Dublin-Eastman Road in Dexter, GA.

June 16, 2013
YOF, Primitive & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

July 4, 2013
Al and Jake's Independence Day Extravaganza!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=755099

July 13, 2013
South Ga Traditional and Primitive Club 371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

July 14, 2013
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #2 for Information and Directions
Hosts: Al Chapman and David Dwyer
http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

July 21, 2013
TRAILS Monthly Shoot
Dexter, GA
The club is located approximately 1/4 mile north of Hwy. 338 on Dublin-Eastman Road in Dexter, GA.

July 21, 2013
YOF, Primitive & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

August 3-4, 2013
Alabama State Traditional Championship
Brierfield Ironworks

August 4, 2013
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #2 for Information and Directions
Hosts: Steve Angell and Cris Henry
http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

August 11, 2013
South Ga Traditional and Primitive Club 371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

August 10, 2013
Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia
2013 TBG Banquet
The Garden Patch Restaurant
100 Southland Drive
Barnesville, GA 30204

August 18, 2013
TRAILS Monthly Shoot
Dexter, GA
The club is located approximately 1/4 mile north of Hwy. 338 on Dublin-Eastman Road in Dexter, GA.

August 18, 2013
YOF, Primitive & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

Horse Creek Traditional Archery Club
Georgia Traditional Championship
August 31-September 1, 2013
Cairo, GA

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

September 27-30
TBG Northern Zone Deer, Bear, and Hog Hunt
Cooper's Creek WMA
Union/Fannin Counties

September 28
Outdoor Adventure Day
Unicoi State Park
TBG will have a youth range for that day


----------



## dutchman (Dec 6, 2012)

North Georgia Traditional Archery Club - Information and Directions

The North Georgia Traditional Archery Club is located in Gainesville, GA. We provide a full schedule of 3D shooting events January through August. We shoot on the first Sunday of each month with the exepction of July. The July date is usually chosen so as not to interfere with the July 4 holiday. We may also make an adjustment for Easter Sunday as well, depending on when it falls in the month from year to year.

The shoots start when you get there if you wish. The host is usually there at about 8:00 AM until 3:00 PM. We offer a devotional at 9:00 AM. We usually have some good food. Lunch at about 12:00 noon and cost $5.00 per person.

We offer Recurve, Longbow, Primitive, Women's and Youth classes. Registraition is required even though our shoots are non-competitive.
We do not allow the use of compound bows on our courses, but we will be happy to put a trad bow in your hand if you happen to arrive without one.

Shoot fees are $5.00 for members, $10.00 for non members. We do offer discounts for families. Membership is only $25, so if you plan to shoot every month, it's a bargain. 

We would love to have you and your family attend one of our upcoming shoots. Y'all come visit with us. You'll be glad you did.


Directions to NGT shoots in Gainesville, GA 

ADDRESS: 2295 Lee Land Rd Gainesville, GA 30507

Take I 985 North to Exit 20 - CANDLER Rd.(aka GA Hwy 60) Turn Right. Follow Candler Rd East past the Hall County Landfill on the left and Atlas Cold Storage on the right. Keep going a little further until you get to LEE LAND RD on the Right. You will see our big NGT sign. Turn Right and follow LEE LAND Rd until it forks under the cell tower and large powerline. We are there on the left. We have an NGTA sign just at our gated entry. If you go under the large powerline, you have gone too far!

NGTA Web Page

http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

We also have a Facebook page. Just search North Georgia Traditional Archery on Facebook and you'll find us!


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 6, 2012)

only thing I see is YOF Jan shoot is the 20th(not the 13th)besides New Years Day. And due to YOF's clubhouse burning down last summer(not rebuilt yet) our shoots in the winter months are subject to the weather. Please contact me, or another member before driving to attend one. Crossville's weather is changable in the winter months!!!!
Also, Cheehaw Frontier Days are Jan 11 - 13th in Albany,GA.

Thanks Gene for getting this started.


----------



## rehatch (Dec 6, 2012)

Also, TRAILS will be having a shoot the 3rd Sunday of each month.  We are currently shooting each month now and will run throughout the 2013 year as well.  We tried to ensure that we would not interfere with any of the NGT or SGTP shoots in any way.  Feel free to come out and shoot any chance you get!!! PM for directions or check out the facebook page Traditional Archery in Laurens (TRAILS).


----------



## dutchman (Dec 7, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> only thing I see is YOF Jan shoot is the 20th(not the 13th)besides New Years Day. And due to YOF's clubhouse burning down last summer(not rebuilt yet) our shoots in the winter months are subject to the weather. Please contact me, or another member before driving to attend one. Crossville's weather is changable in the winter months!!!!
> Also, Cheehaw Frontier Days are Jan 11 - 13th in Albany,GA.
> 
> Thanks Gene for getting this started.



Tomi, the January date for YOF is fixed. Jeff beat me to it.
Since the Frontier Festival is not purely traditional archery, it has been omitted from this schedule.



rehatch said:


> Also, TRAILS will be having a shoot the 3rd Sunday of each month.  We are currently shooting each month now and will run throughout the 2013 year as well.  We tried to ensure that we would not interfere with any of the NGT or SGTP shoots in any way.  Feel free to come out and shoot any chance you get!!! PM for directions or check out the facebook page Traditional Archery in Laurens (TRAILS).



TRAILS schedule is added...thanks rehatch.


----------



## tjay53 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Alabama Society Of Traditional Bowmen 2013 Shoot Schedule*

ASTB 2013 Shoot Schedule

Spring Rendezvous
March 9 and 10
Brierfield Ironworks

Children's Hospital Benefit 3-D Tournament
April 27 and 28
Tannehill State Park

Alabama State Traditional Championship
August 3 and 4
Brierfield Ironworks

2013 Russ Dickson Memorial Shoot
September 14 and 15
Brierfield Ironworks

ASTB is proud to announce that the State Traditional Championship in August is moving from Tannehill State Park to Brierfield Ironworks.  At the business meeting at the last Brierfield shoot, a recommendation was made by a member that the State Championship shoot be moved to Brierfield.  It was discussed and the majority of the members present were in favor of the move.  The Board of Directors voted, and the Majority approved the move.


----------



## T Harris (Jan 8, 2013)

The 9th Annual Howard Hill Southeastern Classic
May 30th, 31st & June 1st, 2nd, 2013
Tannehill Historical State Park ~ McCalla, AL
Contact Info:
Terry Harris
archertw@bellsouth.net


----------



## dutchman (Jan 14, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=734702


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 15, 2013)

taken from TG-TN site, posted on Jan 12th by Ye Olde Doe aka Kiva Walker......

Well I guess it is unlucky 13 for Ye Olde Fartes.
The Fairfield Glade Sportsmans club is no longer leasing the property where we were holding our monthly shoots, so we are going to have to relocate immediately. We are down, but don't count us out. A couple of our members have gotten us permission to hold our shoots on the Catoosa management area which is not too far from where we have been shooting. Still don't have restrooms or a club house, so shoots will still depend on bearable weather conditions. The new location for our shoot is off interstate 40 on exit 320 go north on Genesis Road, 8 miles to the checking station on the left side of the road. We will be shooting in the checking station, camping area. So join us if you can.
For more information check our web site.
www.traditionalarchers.webs.com 


I spoke with Jeff Kirkland aka whossbows yesterday. He and another member Casey had cut some trails over the weekend. The porch is the size of a car garage roughly. There's a big campgrd, so we can have a fire and if we bring coleman stoves we can have hot coffee and foods.....maybe we'll have some plans for moving the target storage sheds by then. Suppose to be clear and in the 50's...so hopefully it will be!!!!


----------



## aiken (Jan 16, 2013)

*Aiken Archery Club Schedule*


----------



## FlatFish (Jan 30, 2013)

SOUTHERN BOWHUNTERS ASSOCIATION
2013 
ARCHERY TOURNAMENT SCHEDULE

January 27, 2013
February 17, 2013           Members Shoot 
March 3, 2013
March 24, 2013
April 21, 2013
May 19, 2013
June 23, 2013
July 27, 2013                     Late Afternoon/Evening shoot
August 18, 2013
September 8, 2013

All shoots begin at 9 am and the last shooter enters the range at 2 pm. We have concessions, drinks, hamburgers, cheeseburgers, sausage dogs, chips and candy. 
We also have a clean restroom.

The location is the Tift Area Bow Range located at 1123 Jacob Hall Road in Tifton, GA. 

Directions: The range is Located on hwy319 between Tifton and Ocilla at the water tower you will turn right or left depending on which way you're coming from. Going North toward Ocilla you will turn right and going south toward Tifton you will turn left at the water tower. Then you will go to the 2nd stop sign and turn right and it's about 200 yards on the right, you will be able to see us from the road. We will also have signs out. Hope to see you there.

Contact Michael Crews (229) 424-4116 
or Baron Jones (229)325-4186 for more information


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 16, 2013)

2013 Chickasawhatchee Spring Hog/Turkey hunt
May 3-5, 2013


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 19, 2013)

stick-n-string said:


> 2013 Chickasawhatchee Spring Hog/Turkey hunt
> May 3-5, 2013



is that for any NGT members


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 31, 2013)

tradhunter98 said:


> is that for any NGT members



this is for anyone who wants to come


----------



## Its Amazing (Apr 5, 2013)

Destiny Farm Archery
June 23rd
July 27th
Go to www.destinyfarmarchery for details and directions. Thanks


----------



## dutchman (Apr 8, 2013)

For everyone's information, this thread is intended for traditional only events. Any events that simply have traditional classes mixed in with compound classes will not be shown on the initial post up top there. I hope y'all all understand it's nothing personal, just gotta keep it totally trad in here as much as possible...


----------



## dutchman (Jun 10, 2013)

July and August information now added.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 12, 2013)

Added some TBG activities for the fall season.


----------

